# platy breeding



## wishiwasafish (Apr 13, 2011)

i have 6 platies.... 4 female and 2 male. i know that eventually fry will be had. i was just wondering if there was any rhyme or reason to the colors the fry will take on from their parents, or is it pretty much random? thanks in advance.


----------

